# Castaway rods grand opening!



## EAGLE1001 (Jul 23, 2006)

The Castaway Rods Grand Opening is this Saturday February 27th from 9am to 5pm! Castaway moved from the old Montgomery Texas location to the American Rodsmiths building a few months ago at 7449 Wright Road, Houston. This 15,000sf facility is now cranking out some of the finest custom rods like no others at competitive prices! As you all know, quality rods catch more fish and right now, we want to offer Grand Opening Prices on the current inventory and clearance prices on last years models and over 1000 American Rodsmiths rods will be clearance priced between 50-70% off of list! Yes, I have a Recoil Guide Predator Series rod from AR for only a hundred bucks! Plus we will pay the tax! Bring the family, bring your friends....Free BBQ, Free Spicy Crawfish, cold beer plus a DJ all day and live band from 12-4. Hourly drawings for a free rod and each hour the basket will be pitched so your chances are great to win one of our hourly rod giveaways. Must be present to win that hour but you can enter every hour once! Spend the entire day with us! Vendors onsite, Pro-Staff demonstrations on what to throw and where! Captain Benny with the 610 Sports Show will be here from 11-1 with the 610Sports Show crew with live call in's! Come on out and enjoy the beautiful weather! Prices will never be lower!!! We will also have fishing shirts for 5 bucks! Yes, that is right, only 5 bucks whiles supplies last! Call us with any questions but prices only effective on Saturday so we can be fair to our loyal friends and customers....9am opening! 832-230-0243


----------



## EAGLE1001 (Jul 23, 2006)

*1000 American Rodsmiths rods up to 70% off!!*

2Coolers get there early for best selection and hang around for music, bbq, crawfish and of course visit with Captain Benny from the 610 Sports Show at 11am!! We're opening at 9am so come early for some smokin deals!


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Great event, had fun out there. Picked up 3 new rods at great price

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Didn't get to go out there but hope to visit and see the new rods at the fishing show.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Saw that ad on facebook. If I was local I would have stopped in and picked up some rods.


----------



## Tomspen99 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Castaway Rods*

Great event, Lot's of great deals. Can't beat the Castaway rods. Fought some pretty big bull reds today on a Castaway Invicta 7" medium light. No problem handling those big fish.


----------

